# Auto Detox: BMW M5 V10 - BMW M3 V8



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Hi guys,

I've been working away this week in total 5 days were spent on this M5 & M3

Just a short write up this time

Starting with the BMW M5 this was a 3 day correction detail including engine bay & interior with leather clean & condition

The car also had a new M series set of alloys fitted the night the work ended

How she looked on arrival:










The car had been machined previously by unknown person holograms present, under the sungun





































Machined with the rotary results under the sungun & before wax





































All done except alloys/tyres as these were being replaced later that night













































































































Next job was a M3 V8, work acarried out 2 day enhancement plus engine bay & interior leather clean & condition

She get used !





































Foamed










Lots of contamination










Claying took care of it










Swirls under natural light










Sungun




























Machined with the rotary inspected under the sungun:


















































































50:50 on tail pipes










All done:

















































































































































There you go short & sweet 5 days 2 M series BMW's & a happy client

More from me next week gent's with more in-depth writeup's

Cheers Barry


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

Top job on both M's


----------



## Justa (Oct 23, 2008)

great work - that M3 is just stunning...


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Great work and loving the white and its interior, like the bike reflection....is it an xj6???


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

very nice work


----------



## fizzle86 (Apr 1, 2010)

very nice set of cars and great work....loving the photography skills!!


----------



## Dan Carter (Jun 21, 2008)

Great work as ever, I so badly want an M3 in white


----------



## Dizzle77 (Mar 27, 2010)

excellent work and some cool photos too!


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Nice work there buddy :thumb::buffer:


----------



## CJR (Nov 4, 2010)

Nice working week that! Love those M cars, especially that white M3 with red interior.


----------



## andy-mcq (Sep 26, 2008)

lovley stuff, awesome cars!


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

Lovely job. Is that your gazebo in the last picture? Looks like a hevy duty piece of kit.


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Great bit of correction on the M5 Baz,M3 also looking very slick


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Super week there!

M3 looking particularly spangley:thumb:


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

Very nice job on both of those beauties! :thumb:


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Both look great mate.:thumb:


----------



## ajmanby (Jan 12, 2010)

great work! really like that m3


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

prokopas said:


> Top job on both M's


Thank you 



Justa said:


> great work - that M3 is just stunning...


Thank you, the M3 did grow on me 



james_death said:


> Great work and loving the white and its interior, like the bike reflection....is it an xj6???


The bike you can see is a CB 1000 



-tom- said:


> very nice work


Thanks Tom



fizzle86 said:


> very nice set of cars and great work....loving the photography skills!!


Thanks Mr fizzle 



Dan Carter said:


> Great work as ever, I so badly want an M3 in white


Thanks Dan



Dizzle77 said:


> excellent work and some cool photos too!


Thank you 



kempe said:


> Nice work there buddy :thumb::buffer:


Thanks kempe



CJR said:


> Nice working week that! Love those M cars, especially that white M3 with red interior.


Yes was a nice working week, seems the M3 is a quite a hit



andy-mcq said:


> lovley stuff, awesome cars!


Thanks 



GSVHammer said:


> Lovely job. Is that your gazebo in the last picture? Looks like a hevy duty piece of kit.


Thanks, it is the clients these cars wont go in the garage so I had to work outside its a proper alloy race awning great bit of kit but not cheap



slrestoration said:


> Great bit of correction on the M5 Baz,M3 also looking very slick


Thanks ! 



Chris_VRS said:


> Super week there!
> 
> M3 looking particularly spangley:thumb:


ha ha spangley not heard that word for ages  Thanks Chris



Nanolex said:


> Very nice job on both of those beauties! :thumb:


Thanks Mr Nanolex 



Gleammachine said:


> Both look great mate.:thumb:


Cheers Rob 



ajmanby said:


> great work! really like that m3


Thanks 

Cheers for all the replies gent's
Baz


----------



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

Cracking work as ever mate, in what look like slightly challenging conditions!


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

Ace work Baz both look stunning mate!!!!


----------



## Mercury Detailing (Jan 26, 2011)

Loving the M5. Great work on both


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Refined Detail said:


> Cracking work as ever mate, in what look like slightly challenging conditions!


Work was easy photo's not so much, turned out ok though 



ryanuk said:


> Ace work Baz both look stunning mate!!!!


Cheers Ryan hope you are well mate



Mercury Detailing said:


> Loving the M5. Great work on both


Thanks Mat


----------



## paranoid73 (Aug 5, 2009)

Great work :thumb:


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

very nice work


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

cracking work on both motors


----------



## StevieM3 (Sep 11, 2008)

Loving the E92....it was nearly one of them for me.....top work again mate


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Very nice :thumb:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Love the M5 one day i will own one lol


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Whites always tricky to identify swirly issues. Both look great but I do like that M3 in white


----------



## Tiptronic (May 9, 2006)

Beautiful finish on both of those M-Beasties. 

I don't normally like white cars, but the M3 looks awesome. Who says white cars don't shine??

Thanks for posting it up

Thanks
Chris


----------



## hmi1750 (Apr 23, 2006)

Love it, where did you get the marque/gazebo from?

I am considering one for my drive.


----------

